

A Message From the CEO - tadfisher
http://puppetlabs.com/blog/message-ceo

======
jamhan
An individual states a strong position in a forum unrelated to their
employment and the offended party considers it then reasonable to paint the
whole company that person works for as friendly to "hostile brogrammers".

Quote from original story:

"that more people know that there are still unfair and harsh consequences for
having the audacity to be a woman on the internet, who has opinions, and says
them in no uncertain terms."

So, apparently it is OK to have strong opinions and state them in no uncertain
terms if you are a woman, apparently not if you are a man.

It could be that one or the other (or both) persons in this story makes for an
awful potential employee that no one would want or should have to work with.
Gender does not make you immune from being such a person.

Puppetlabs' response seems to be reasonable and measured.

------
user1337
Original accusation and comment from the employee:
[https://storify.com/FakeRobotGamer/puppet-labs-employee-
gets...](https://storify.com/FakeRobotGamer/puppet-labs-employee-gets-me-to-
apply-for-a-job-th)

------
georgemcbay
As someone who thinks our industry still has a long way to go when it comes to
real equality and tolerance, who is dead-set against discrimination and who
was okay with the github outcome (but who, full disclaimer, is male)... this
seems like the right decision.

People, especially in non-executive, non-managerial roles shouldn't be
summarily fired just because they said one really stupid and offensive thing
in "public". Warn, educate, and then if the issue is shown to be even a mild
pattern then act, but let's not get crazy with stringing people up over what
appears to be a first known infraction.

Let he or she among us who hasn't said/emailed/texted something that could be
construed as offensive to some race/culture/gender/religion/whatever throw the
first stone; but based on reading the accounts of both sides in this specific
case, I don't think firing this person would be the right move.

------
company
Why the hell is everyone being so offended and gossiping around in this
industry as of late?

